# Colon/intestinal Dysmotility, age 26, anyone else had this diagnosis?



## Northerner88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all,

This is my first post on here so I apologise in advance if I'm not following 'all' of the rules.

Reading previous posts has made me realise that my condition isn't quote as bad as I thought but that's not saying it isn't a struggle for me every day. My symptoms began five years ago at university, I'm 26 now, just. Since then I've had all of the tests done, blood tests for coeliacs, chrons disease, IBD and many more, all came back negative and my GP referred me to a gastrointestinal specialists, I had a colonoscopy done in summer 2009 where they took biopsies and I had an inconclusive diagnosis and I was told it was IBS.

I went through several periods of good times and bad 'flare ups' as I call them from 2009 to 2013 and didn't do much about it, after the tests and numerous GP consists I decided to live with it and carry on.

In May 2013 things went bad again but much worse than before, I was getting a sharp pain down my left side where your colon is followed by heavy bloating and stools filled with mucus. This lasted for a whole week and I'd had enough, I was referred through my GP to a colorectal surgeon privately for a consultation. My prayers were answered, he said, 'you haven't got IBS, that's what doctors tell you when they don't know what's wrong with you' he went through everything, diet, lifestyle and symptoms.

I had an abdominal CT scan and he diagnosed Colon Dysmotility, he described it as a colon that isn't programmed correctly, it either works overtime (upset stomach) or slows down (constipation), I've been off gluten for 12 months and there has been a huge improvement and I also take probiotic. Once very 2-3 months since then I have relapses and the bloating and cramps are worse than ever with mucous like stools.

The information on colonic Dysmotility seems to be limited and after my diagnosis I'm still really no further on. It happens out of nowhere with no warning, I can eke up fine and pass a normal stool and by the afternoon I'm in pain and never off the toilet. When it does flare up I miss events and friends seem to be less and less understanding, it's quite difficult.

I'm wondering if there is anyone else out there with these or similar symptoms? After five years with this if really like to speak to others about something I've suffered in silence with.


----------

